# Linkin Park - One More Light (nuovo album)



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)

"*One More Light*" è il nuovo album dei *Linkin Park*, uscito qualche giorno fa. La principale novità di questo lavoro è il definitivo passaggio della band a sonorità "pop". Lo stile rock-metal è stato del tutto abbandonato. 

I Linkin Park faranno un concerto in *Italia* il *17 giugno 2017* all'autodromo di Monza per l'I-Days Festival.

Tracklist: 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



01. Nobody Can Save Me - (03:45)
02. Good Goodbye (feat. Pusha T and Stormzy) - (03:31)
03. Talking to Myself - (03:51)
04. Battle Symphony - (03:36)
05. Invisible - (03:34)
06. Heavy (feat. Kiiara) - (02:49)
07. Sorry for Now - (03:23)
08. Halfway Right - (03:37)
09. One More Light - (04:15)
10. Sharp Edges - (02:58)



Video dell'ultimo singolo "*Good Goodbye*" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)




----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2017)

Uno degli album piu brutti che abbia mai sentito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2017)

Io avevo anche comprato i biglietti per Monza...spero facciano tanti vecchi pezzi.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Uno degli album piu brutti che abbia mai sentito


A me sono bastati i singoli. C'è da dire che sono finiti da anni, almeno hanno gettato la maschera. 

Un peccato, perchè il primo disco "Hybrid Theory" era una rivoluzione. Ancora ricordo il video di "Paper Cut" un qualcosa di inquietante.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Maggio 2017)

Peccato, mi piacevano parecchio e li ascoltavo tanto..
Poi ho compiuto 16 anni..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Activia01 (23 Maggio 2017)

Anche per me dopo i primi tre CD sono cambiati in un modo che stento ad accettare.
Detto questo accetto il loro cambiamento, l'hanno sempre avuto da un CD all'altro, cambiano genere di continuo e non si sono mai inquadrati in un genere. Sono il mio gruppo preferito, mi ascolto per un mese questo nuovo, vedremo se con la perseveranza riuscirò a farmelo piacere 
Alla fine i miei pezzi preferiti sono quelli più rappati non quelli troppo metal.


----------



## Butcher (23 Maggio 2017)

Le mie orecchie hanno sanguinato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me sono bastati i singoli. C'è da dire che sono finiti da anni, almeno hanno gettato la maschera.
> 
> Un peccato, perchè il primo disco "Hybrid Theory" era una rivoluzione. Ancora ricordo il video di "Paper Cut" un qualcosa di inquietante.



Vendersi al pop che va di moda ora è una scelta che non accetterò mai neanche volendo, mi spiace. Poi si vede quando un disco é scritto col cuore e quando no e questo è scritto coi piedi


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vendersi al pop che va di moda ora è una scelta che non accetterò mai neanche volendo, mi spiace. Poi si vede quando un disco é scritto col cuore e quando no e questo è scritto coi piedi


Sono d'accordo con te. E non è solo il caso dei Lp, purtroppo, ma per tutti i gruppi che hanno un pò di successo, vedi i Coldplay, Lenny Kravitz oppure Francesco Renga qui in Italia che se ascolti i primi lavori e poi quelli di adesso pare di sentire un altro. Oppure, rimanendo nel genere i Limp Bizkit, seppur più coerenti dei Linkin almeno non hanno abbandonato le radici Rock e Metal.

Del genere Nu Metal preferisco i Deftones, gruppo che negli anni ha sperimentato molto, ma senza mai rinnegare loro stessi per poi convertirsi al pop monnezza, anzi...Se non li conosci ti consiglio di darci un ascolto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. E non è solo il caso dei Lp, purtroppo, ma per tutti i gruppi che hanno un pò di successo, vedi i Coldplay, Lenny Kravitz oppure Francesco Renga qui in Italia che se ascolti i primi lavori e poi quelli di adesso pare di sentire un altro. Oppure, rimanendo nel genere i Limp Bizkit, seppur più coerenti dei Linkin almeno non hanno abbandonato le radici Rock e Metal.
> 
> Del genere Nu Metal preferisco i Deftones, gruppo che negli anni ha sperimentato molto, ma senza mai rinnegare loro stessi per poi convertirsi al pop monnezza, anzi...Se non li conosci ti consiglio di darci un ascolto.


I Deftones sono una religione


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

In ogni caso io i Linkin Park li ricorderò sempre con quello che è, per me, nettamente il loro miglior pezzo e che meglio li rappresenta. Funziona tutto a dovere: strofe rap, ritornello melodico e "rabbioso" il tutto introdotto da un potentissimo riff di chitarra. Un altro pezzo che adoravo dell'album era "Runaway".


----------

